# JKI T-Shirts



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2012)

I know i have to still get the official product photos done, but we just shot a couple of quick shots here in the store

front






back





you can find all the JKI Gear here...
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/jki-gear.html


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice, but they never come in my size... 

Stefan


----------



## markenki (Oct 29, 2012)

Wearing mine right now.  Cool t-shirt.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll take one. The next time around, make the knife bigger.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 29, 2012)

Actually... Put several bigger knives on it. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2012)

i like the more simple design, but we'll probably do some different designs down the road


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the one knife too. But if you change it, please don't customise the handle, ok?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2012)

lol


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 30, 2012)

Where is man-size?


----------



## Lefty (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice, Jon! Great choice with the simple design. I like that we know what it means, but the general public won't see it and be like, "what's japaneseknifeimports mean?".

You should make one with the same logos, but in v-neck. I'd likely get one of those


----------



## JBroida (Oct 30, 2012)

as long as the chefs here in LA are wearing them, people will ask... and thats all we want


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 30, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> I like the one knife too. But if you change it, please don't customise the handle, ok?


:rofl2:


----------

